# Lesser decoys



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems now the only affordable decoys nowadays are lessers. How do these decoys work on honkers? I'm tempted to start switching some of my big foots over to lessers to save on space and add motion. Will these smaller decoys work better for bringing in lessers to the spread? How are the ghg lessers? I see those run $249 per dozen.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have lessers mixed in with the rest of my decoys. Geese don't care at all. I haven't seen the GHG/avery lessers in person so I can't really comment on how they are.

As far as lessers being more attracted. Lessers seem to just like bigger numbers to get them to commit.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have lesser decs for sale right now if you want to check out my post on the classifieds. I have 4-5 dozen lessers in various models.

Hardcores $200/dozen Fair-Good condition
Final Approach $220/dozen Good condition and hold up better than the Hardcores.
Tim Newbold's $250/dozen

lemme know if you are interested! 
located in Fargo

7017934406


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I run lessers in my spread and they work great for saving on space and money. Like bridal said lessers just want to see numbers and hear noise. 
Now on the decoy side, I have to say Avery has lost their quality since their whole downfall. I would say stick to Hardcores or Dakota. Hardcores are a lot cheaper and good quality. Dakotas cost a little more but you don't have to bag them. You kind of have to pick your poison these days with decoys.


----------



## Bman71 (Jul 26, 2014)

I mix lessers in all the time, I really like the brand tanglefree. They are good price, look great and are tough.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm from Iowa so my hunting is different than yours, but. We started buying whatever was cheap and ran a variety of full bodies. They are big and heavy and take up a lot of space in the truck. Slowly, we sold those monsters to buy lesser decoys. Our kill numbers plummeted. Sold all the lesser and went back to full bodies. Things are good again even though we aren't putting out as many decoys. Our best spread includes mostly AvianX . We hunt a lot of combined corn, placing our decoys between the rows until the field is chisel plowed and the full bodies are much more visible.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

2eagles said:


> I'm from Iowa so my hunting is different than yours, but. We started buying whatever was cheap and ran a variety of full bodies. They are big and heavy and take up a lot of space in the truck. Slowly, we sold those monsters to buy lesser decoys. Our kill numbers plummeted. Sold all the lesser and went back to full bodies. Things are good again even though we aren't putting out as many decoys. Our best spread includes mostly AvianX . We hunt a lot of combined corn, placing our decoys between the rows until the field is chisel plowed and the full bodies are much more visible.


It was probably due to not being seen as well. I don't run a full spread of nothing but lessers. I just have them mixed in with my regular full bodies. Basically filling out the spread and adding number at less of a cost to the wallet and space.


----------

